# Requesting vaca from home



## 25yrsandcounting (Jul 12, 2020)

Anyone know if there's a way to put in vacation hours from home? I'd rather not go to the store.


----------



## SigningLady (Jul 12, 2020)

No. You can only request vacation time/time off from a store computer.


----------

